# Will the Filter holder from a Cubika fit a Classic ?



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Will the Filter holder from a Cubika fit a Classic ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, they should, as most Gaggia portafilters are interchangeable

However, it depends on the gasket thickness you have on your machine as there are 2 thicknesses. If using the thicker then some portafilters may not lock in as well as the portafilter currently in the machine


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the cubika handle will fit the classic but it will break very quickly as it is aluminium being forced into solid brass. highly recommend NOT doing it. you will be throwing money away

mark


----------

